# Boot leak!



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi all,

Been into the other halfs F56 Mini Cooper S today and there was water in the boot.

Ive got most of the water out but wanted help as to how I can dry it out as best I can and to stop/remove mould that had started to grow. Ive given it a once over with a wet vac.

Will be going to the dealers as seems to be a few people with the same issue.

Thoughts?























Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

I'd be straight around the dealership kicking right off. What vehicle is it and age etc? Just thinking about replacement seals and the like.


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Mark ST said:


> I'd be straight around the dealership kicking right off. What vehicle is it and age etc? Just thinking about replacement seals and the like.


Hi Mark,

Its a 2017 F56 Mini Cooper S.

Was brand new in March! Its booked in for Monday morning so leaving it in the garage until then!

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

BTS said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Its a 2017 F56 Mini Cooper S.
> 
> ...


Was about to suggest a few options to try, but as it's a new car, get it in to the garage, don't forget to show them the pictures and ensure when they've fixed it, you give it a really good dousing to ensure it's fixed....


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Catch 22, 
you don’t want to leave it damp as you say mould will set in and the smell takes forever to get rid, but you don’t want to dry it out as the dealership will look and be like, “can’t see anything wrong”. 

Is this a common issue with newer mi is only, or does it happen on other models/ years?


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Andyblue said:


> Was about to suggest a few options to try, but as it's a new car, get it in to the garage, don't forget to show them the pictures and ensure when they've fixed it, you give it a really good dousing to ensure it's fixed....


Any ideas to kill off the mould and get it really dry Andy?

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

tell em you want new carpets or it put in writing theres no health risk /mold issues


----------



## isctony (Sep 24, 2008)

Once wet vac'd it would be wise to stick a dehumidifier in there and let it run over night or until dry.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

BTS said:


> Any ideas to kill off the mould and get it really dry Andy?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


If you're going to dry it out before Monday, then i'd make sure you get plenty of photos to just show the issues you've got.

Personally, I wouldn't clean the carpets - I'd leave them and as Steve said, request a new set of carpets / fittings as they've been water damaged and have mould growing on them...

If they are anything like my local BMW dealer that I've dealt with, you shouldn't have any issues at all - the customer service I've had from them has been superb. An example I can give was my car was in on Monday as 1 of the twin horns had failed and car sounded like postman's pats van - booked in to be looked at whilst I waited, hour or so later, all done, replaced both horns to make sure the other side didn't fail shortly...

Hope you get it sorted out easily


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Catch 22,
> you don't want to leave it damp as you say mould will set in and the smell takes forever to get rid, but you don't want to dry it out as the dealership will look and be like, "can't see anything wrong".
> 
> Is this a common issue with newer mi is only, or does it happen on other models/ years?


Ive taken lots of photos so they can't argue with it. Seems to be issues on all the mini models. But F56 has suffered with boot leaks and leaks to footwells.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the help/replies gents. Will see what they say on Monday. 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

BTS said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Its a 2017 F56 Mini Cooper S.
> 
> ...


Yep, in that case mate I'd be round first thing demanding a new car. Simply not good enough


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

What’s the cause of it?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Eddmeister said:


> What's the cause of it?


Suspect it's either one of the seals round rear lights or the actual boot seal, but if it's a common problem known about, the dealership should be able to do a fix easily.

Hopefully will sort out the trim / carpet issues for him as well without any issues...


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Curious the missus has a 66 plate mini, will need to have a look at hers.


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Eddmeister said:


> What's the cause of it?


Ive taken it in today to be stored in the workshop and they are looking at it Monday. Will update here when I know. What I've read online they usually replace the whole seal around the boot hatch and there is some adjustment to how the panels sit.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Curious that if it's a known fault that can be fixed, then why are they still letting them out of the showroom with faulty seals???


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

So apparently it was leaking from the bottom left of the seal. New seal ordered along with various carpet items from the boot area. To be fair they have been good about it. Guess will have to see what happens now when the rain comes. Picking it up tomorrow. 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Having had two cars with water ingress issues you need to be very careful about your next steps. That amount of water inside the car will already be causing very expensive damage which won't show up until later. If you're planning to keep the car for any length of time you'll want to get some promises in writing right away. 

I had a Lexus IS with water ingress issues into the boot just like you. The high levels of humidity in the car caused the electrics to go faulty which got very expensive very quickly. Water dripped down the inside of the windscreen, went in behind the dash into the electrics and into the fuse boxes behind the kick panels. 

I had an SLK with water ingress issues which led to very expensive electrical failures just a few months later. The contact switches which touch metal on metal became furry/rusty so contact wasn't made when they touched. This meant the roof would intermittently get stuck in position up/down/halfway. 16 switches at £500 each. Thankfully we had documented the issues which were caused by Merc technicians. After the issues with the Lexus I sought additional reassurances from Merc about electrical gremlins caused by the water ingress that might not become apparent until months/years later. If I didn't have the previous issues documented and hadn't raised the potential for later issues due to previous water ingress I wouldn't have had a leg to stand on. 

At the very least you want it documented that there has been significant water ingress.

The warranty covers manufacturing faults, faults that happen due to previous water ingress are not manufacturing faults. You might find yourself having to argue and prove that faults related to water ingress should not be excluded. Proving it will be very difficult unless you've got written agreements. If faults occur later, but within warranty, they could use the "The fault is caused by water ingress which isn't covered by warranty" excuse.

Either way I'd be aiming to reject the car if possible, if you're not planning on keeping it for long then perhaps just some written assurances will be required. If it's on a lease you need to make the leasing company aware so you don't get shafted for repair bills. 

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but water ingress in cars never, ever ends well.


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Nanoman said:


> Having had two cars with water ingress issues you need to be very careful about your next steps. That amount of water inside the car will already be causing very expensive damage which won't show up until later. If you're planning to keep the car for any length of time you'll want to get some promises in writing right away.
> 
> I had a Lexus IS with water ingress issues into the boot just like you. The high levels of humidity in the car caused the electrics to go faulty which got very expensive very quickly. Water dripped down the inside of the windscreen, went in behind the dash into the electrics and into the fuse boxes behind the kick panels.
> 
> ...


Please don't apologise. Some really useful information there. I am going in tomorrow so will put forward some of the points you raised and see what they say. I have never rejected a car before so will do some research prior to tomorrow.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Rejecting isn’t easy. I’ve just done it with a new Infiniti on a lease and it was a painful process. I’d be amazed if you did manage rejection for this but I’d certainly be aiming for it. Ask to see warranty terms and anything related to damage caused by water ingress or anything that isn’t a manufacturing fault. At least get it in writing that serious water ingress has been documented in the vehicle. Aim to get some sort of confirmation that anything which could be caused by previous water ingress which comes to light during your ownership of the vehicle will be covered. 

Personally I’d be trying to get out of the car, especially if it’s been like that for longer than a day or two. Your best option might be to do a deal with the dealership which provides it but you’ll be relying on their goodwill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I'd see his as a perfectly reasonable example for rejection. 

This car is t old at all, and top with the amount of water ingress you've documented on his car, I'd want out of that car immediately and I'd be seriously thinking about another model.

Just so you're aware, sales in vehicle in 2017 has been poor, they'll be VERY reluctant to agree to get you out of that car, but if you persist enough, you'll be taken care of the correct way. 

I'd be inclined to go in first thing and say something along the lines of...

I know you guys have ordered spare parts for the car but I'm just not happy with the amount of ingress in such a short period of time. After having a good think over the last few days, I'd like to reject the car on the grounds that it's not fit for purpose. This hasn't been a great experience and after a few google searches, it's apparent that this is a problem that's fairly well known. I'm not happy to have a vehicle with such problems and I'll be rejecting the car."

if you're wanting to purchase another car in their range, make that known straight away. It'll make the exchange process a lot easier. 

I wish you luck with this and let us all know how it goes :thumb:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

20vKarlos said:


> I'd see his as a perfectly reasonable example for rejection.
> 
> This car is t old at all, and top with the amount of water ingress you've documented on his car, I'd want out of that car immediately and I'd be seriously thinking about another model.
> 
> ...


Legally, it's probably not enough for a rejection. You MUST give them a chance to rectify the faults. The argument here is, due to type of damage it'll be very, very difficult to be sure that there is no lasting damage which won't appear until later.

If they don't want to play ball in terms of goodwill, you're looking at an expensive battle with a decent lawyer to get a rejection, possibly requiring expert witnesses and it's never guaranteed you'll win. Remember the first part of rejection is you need to stop using the vehicle. Most people will struggle to go without their car for the many weeks/months long battle you'll possibly/probably have if there's no goodwill.

I went through along battle with Infiniti to reject a car earlier this year and even then I was relying on goodwill from the local dealer to help me resolve it. I still had to e-mail board members and execs at RCI finance HQ in France to get anywhere.

With the Merc I had to rely on goodwill from the local dealer to come up with a way to get me out the car and into a new one. With the Lexus I traded it in for something else.


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi all,

I now have the car back. I spoke to the dealer about my concerns and the option of rejection. In terms of the rejection, with the car being over 6 months they have to be given the opportunity to fix it. They have said if it reappears then they will support me in the rejection. At the moment I have had the car rectified, all new carpets, and tyre inflation equipment. I have a letter written to me from the dealer/Mini UK stating that they acknowledge the level of ingress into the car and if future problems arise they agree to take this into consideration. The car is a PCP and we will not be keeping it anyway but I have asked that the information stays with the car when we eventually get rid. 



Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

BTS said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I now have the car back. I spoke to the dealer about my concerns and the option of rejection. In terms of the rejection, with the car being over 6 months they have to be given the opportunity to fix it. They have said if it reappears then they will support me in the rejection. At the moment I have had the car rectified, all new carpets, and tyre inflation equipment. I have a letter written to me from the dealer/Mini UK stating that they acknowledge the level of ingress into the car and if future problems arise they agree to take this into consideration. The car is a PCP and we will not be keeping it anyway but I have asked that the information stays with the car when we eventually get rid.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


If you're happy with that then good result. At least you aren't planning to keep it long term.

Regarding giving them the opportunity to fix it, that's required whether it's over 6 months old or not. However, in this case what they haven't fixed is problems which are a direct result of the water ingress but don't appear until later.

Fixing the leak is one thing. Fixing problems which are not yet apparent but are a direct result of the leak is the issue here. If it wasn't wet for too long there might not be an issue but if it's been full of water for 6 months the car will go faulty at some point, hopefully after you've got rid of it.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

BTS said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I now have the car back. I spoke to the dealer about my concerns and the option of rejection. In terms of the rejection, with the car being over 6 months they have to be given the opportunity to fix it. They have said if it reappears then they will support me in the rejection. At the moment I have had the car rectified, all new carpets, and tyre inflation equipment. I have a letter written to me from the dealer/Mini UK stating that they acknowledge the level of ingress into the car and if future problems arise they agree to take this into consideration. The car is a PCP and we will not be keeping it anyway but I have asked that the information stays with the car when we eventually get rid.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


Thats good news that it's been sorted and they sound like their being very supportive, hopefully, no further issues...


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

To be fair, it looks as though the dealer have taken this with great professionalism and gone about it the east/correct way 

Glad it’s sorted for now bud :thumb:


----------

